# problems landing...



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I think he might mean that the landing has been poorly maintained, so there's an actual hollow spot where everyone lands and the snow's been compressed. And of course immediately after there's a small knuckle where the hollow ends.

We get something similar on Seymour by midday on the beginner boxes. At that point, landing off the box is similar to landing the knuckle off a small jump.


----------



## Edp25 (Dec 27, 2010)

Are you sliding off the box or popping a bit as Snowolf mentions? If you are not popping you may need to do so to control your landing.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

since he is pretty new to riding its a good guess his shoulder are facing straight down hill when and possibly during his time on the feature. So when he pops off the box his lower body may be rotating a bit, combined with the poor landing ramp, he is continually going down. 
Like Wolf just some thoughts


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Sounds like maybe you need to figure out how to pop off of the box so that you can just clear the hollow and use the downside of the hump as your landing instead. :dunno:


----------



## KillerDave (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi guys, thank you so much for the replies... :thumbsup: and I'm sorry for not getting back sooner... Been at the ice rink all day...
You are all right...
Snowolf: I'll try to sketch it tomorrow...
Donutz: yes, it is poorly maintained and at the point where everybody lands there is the hollow with all the snow pushed back to build the hump, then the slope drops off from there...
And yes, compressed is one word you could use... My butt is compressed!!! :blink:
Edp25: to start with, I was just riding over it and dropping off the end but later, I was trying to pop off and it did work but for the most part, not quite making it over and landing on top of the hump....
Slider: yep, I need to control my upper body, the last pass over I made, I was way out of Shape and landed on my coccyx and OMG! That hurt!!!
and NWBoarder: I have been trying to work out how to Ollie and pop off the jumps but, when stationary I can get some space under the board but as soon as I'm going, it goes a little wrong but I am progressing with it... Kinda...

I can't get to the slope for a while but when I do I will take all your wise words with me... Thanks for the input...


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

greater speed would take care of that possibly, allowing you to clear that indentation and the knuckle thereafter; or tell the park crew there to fill their damn holes nightly, pack it in and yea.....

I mean, how much effort would it take? My resort has 100 features , not a large resort but, alot of features for a small resort. They are ALWAYS taking care of the features because otherwise, they get too beat down.

Takes 10 minutes and an avalanche shovel and another with a rack. If that.


----------



## KillerDave (Mar 11, 2013)

Sincraft said:


> greater speed would take care of that possibly, allowing you to clear that indentation and the knuckle thereafter; or tell the park crew there to fill their damn holes nightly, pack it in and yea.....
> 
> I mean, how much effort would it take? My resort has 100 features , not a large resort but, alot of features for a small resort. They are ALWAYS taking care of the features because otherwise, they get too beat down.
> 
> Takes 10 minutes and an avalanche shovel and another with a rack. If that.


Thanks for the reply Sincraft...
I've not been up to the slpoe for a while... bruised coccyx!!! and possibly my ego too! :dizzy:
I should be there tomorrow and if it's still the same, I will take a picture of it and I'm sure you'll all laught at how small it is!! 
I'll also take with me all of your advice and see how I get on.
Thanks again....:bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Impact shorts are a small expense to help reduce the pain of learning as well.


----------



## KillerDave (Mar 11, 2013)

Slyder, I hear that as does my butt! :dizzy:
Ok, so I spent a few hrs on the slope today and with your advice, I think I have it... More speed and kick-off the top and there I go, much more air = more time to be ready to land...
I even kicked out the board a few times and got some comments from the staff and other boarders!!! :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
Anyway, I know you'll laugh at how small this all is but hears a pic...








Now, this is different to the box, they changed this last Friday...
The black thing on the far side is a pipe, each side of the start of that is a ramp, and this is what I did most of my jumps on today....
I also had a go on the curved rail in the foreground and that also went well...
Where I did go wrong is doing the jump at the pipe getting some nice air, carrying on jumping of the kicker at greater speed landing that only to crash on ice further down!!! :icon_scratch::icon_scratch::icon_scratch:


----------

